# Smoking my first salmon - what's this yellow gunk oozing out?



## jeeheon (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm smoking my first salmon using this Youtube video's recipe. I'm smoking on a GMG Davy Crockett.

What's that yellow gunk oozing out? Should I remove it? Keep it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2019)

Other than being Yellow, likely from the Dry Brine or the type of Salmon it is,  it looks like Albumin. Albumin, a protein in the meat, stars to render a White Ooze, when the Salmon IT goes beyound 145, getting over cooked. This should not happen smoking at 150 for 2 hours. Is you smoker temp accurate? ...JJ


----------



## jeeheon (Aug 9, 2019)

Okay thanks


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2019)

It's flavor, moisture and Omega fatty acids...  Yup, it's overcooked....


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 10, 2019)

I might be smoking some salmon later today.

I find salmon to be highly variable. As I do it, it depends on how I intend to serve it. If it's going to be large portions, then I'll cook it gently, just a kiss of smoke and still moist and tender. 

OTOH it could be "overcooked" when the smoke flavor is stronger and the meat is drier. The flavor is more intense and you wouldn't want to eat a big portion of it, but you can flake it apart and serve it on crackers with mayo, or maybe mix it with mayo and make a salmon salad.


----------



## Braz (Aug 10, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> I find salmon to be highly variable. As I do it, it depends on how I intend to serve it. If it's going to be large portions, then I'll cook it gently, just a kiss of smoke and still moist and tender.
> 
> OTOH it could be "overcooked" when the smoke flavor is stronger and the meat is drier. The flavor is more intense and you wouldn't want to eat a big portion of it, but you can flake it apart and serve it on crackers with mayo, or maybe mix it with mayo and make a salmon salad.



Yep, I do the same thing depending on how I want to eat the salmon - as a meal or as a snack. "Overcooked" or dry, flakey salmon also makes a nice ingredient to add to other dishes like pastas or salads.


----------



## jeeheon (Aug 10, 2019)

Braz said:


> "Overcooked" or dry, flakey salmon also makes a nice ingredient to add to other dishes like pastas or salads.


Ah that's a great idea. It was pretty dry eating it last night but using the leftovers for pastas and salad will be perfect. Thank you.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 10, 2019)

If you want to go the snack route, you can go with a strong salty brine. Maybe some spice like coriander or maybe juniper berries if you can find them.

Keep trying, and find what you like.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 14, 2019)

It has often been my dream
To live with one
who wasn't there
Like an ocean fish
who swam upstream
Through nets,
by hooks, and hungry bears.

When the water grew less deep
My fins were aching
from the strain
I'm swimming in my sleep
I know I can't go back again.

Got the will to love,
the will to love.
I'll never lose it,
never lose the will to love,
Never lose the will.
It's like
something from up above.

I can be like
a fire in the night
Always warm
and giving off light
But there comes a time
when I shine too bright
Oh, I'm just a fire in the night.

And now my fins are in the air
And my belly's
scraping on the rocks
I still think
someone really cares
And I'll keep swimming
till I stop.

Got the will to love,
the will to love.
I'll never lose it,
never lose the will to love,
Never lose the will.
It's like
something from up above.

I'm like a singer on the stage
With the golden lights
and liquid rage
Down from the mountains
to the sea
Cool running love
keeps cleansing me.

It keeps my gills
from getting dry
But it distorts things
in my eyes
Sometimes I see
what really isn't there
Like my true lover, and I care.

Got the will to love,
the will to love.
I'll never lose it,
never lose the will to love,
Never lose the will.
It's like
something from up above.

Sometimes I ramble on and on
And I repeat myself
till all my friends are gone
And get lost in snow
and drown in rain
And never feel the same again.

I remember the ocean
from where I came
Just one of millions all the same
But somewhere
someone calls my name
I'm a harpoon dodger,
and I can't, won't be tamed.

Got the will to love,
the will to love.
I'll never lose it,
never lose the will to love,
Never lose the will.
It's like
something from up above.

Baby, if I see boredom
in your eyes
I'll know my river has run dry
But I won't turn back
with that lonely tide
I bought that ticket
and I'll take that ride.

If we meet along the way
Please sway beside me,
let us sway together
Our tails together
and our fins and mind
We'll leave this water
and let our scales shine
In the sun above
and the sky below
So all the water
and earth will know

It has often been my dream
To live with one
who wasn't there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2019)

Jeeheon,
It's not Overcooked!
It's cooked hard to be used as handheld snacking Salmon---Not for a plated Meal.
I do All my Salmon like that.

Like This:
*Smoked Salmon*

Bear


----------

